# Higher reps, shorter ROM, more TUT



## Want2lift (Apr 13, 2015)

So seems like lots of the big boys are practising half reps for the sake of more TUT lately. As in only using the ROM of a movement that keeps constant tension on the muscle, usually coupled with higher reps as well. So higher reps plus smaller ROM equals more TUT for that muscle group. Basically sounds like training for the pump to me. Is this the best way to create hypertrophy and grow? 

I've been doing higher reps lately simply because I'm recovering from a bulged disk. I've been doing 12-15 reps and usually a drop set at the end to really help hammer it home since I can't lift to heavy yet. I've found I get a much better pump this way. I haven't been shortening my ROM really. On bench for example, I come down till it touches my chest and up to almost lockout, but no actual lockout. I feel the weight come off my chest at the bottom of the movement and that's when the tri's really kick in. I see many folks stopping their bench about 2-3 inches off their chest keeping the pecs more engaged. 

Because of my bulged disk I realize I am not going to set any strength records for quite some time. So I am looking specifically for hypertrophy and to put on mass. I realize I have to quit caring about the weight I'm moving and just focus on creating as much hypertrophy as possible. Is higher reps, shorter ROM and more TUT the way to go? 

I have always loved lifting heavy but need to change my focus now. Any thoughts would be appreciated. I feel like this topic could have a lot to discuss.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Apr 13, 2015)

I ran a program a while back... forget the name. Every rep was actually 1.5. So you do one rep of bench where you touch and lock out then bring it down just before touching then back up about 3/4 and so on.  The pumps were great. Had to use lighter weight.

Only way to tell if it works for you is to get in there and do it. Might be a good option considering your injury and the need for lighter weight.

I would also suggest using tempo. Nice and slow eccentric and strong concentric


----------



## Ezskanken (Apr 13, 2015)

TUT is tempo for sure as POB suggested.  In DC Training you do a 3-4 second eccentric, and explode up on the concentric.  BB''ers will utilize the different phases in a lift to put emphasis on a particular part of the muscle being targeted.  The mind muscle connection is strong with those guys.  Don't get big guys and heavy weight twisted though.  Some of those guys will half rep, or short rep shit just so people can see them moving a bunch a weight a lot of times.  Common meat head mentality.

What your doing now is good.  Really put emphasis on the tempo, mind muscle connection, keep your reps where they are, and you'll be happy with what you see in the mirror.  Everybody has their own flow in the gym, but you already sound like you know your limitations and willing to work with in them for dem gainzzzzzz.


----------



## Seeker (Apr 13, 2015)

You are referring to what is called "partials" used successfully to: 1. Overcome plateaus, 2.  to further isolate and focus specifically on a muscle part to ehance definition, hardness, and hypertrophy. This approach is highly used by people prepping for contests while dieting. its best used when working with machines


----------



## MrRippedZilla (Apr 14, 2015)

Using partials over a long period of time can actually increase the risk of injury because it leads to strength imbalances (ROM specific strength for a muscle and/or between different muscle groups) and issues with flexibility. 
I can see a use for short ROM to overcome certain plateaus as Seeker said but relying on it on a permanent basis for hypertrophy is a bad idea IMO. 

Also have to echo POB's view on this - if you focus on explosive concentric with controlled eccentrics, the TUT tends to take care of itself provided your still planning on progressing with the weight you lift for your selected rep range.


----------

